# General > General Knives & Blades >  A Few Knives

## crashdive123

I've been jonesing to get back to work in the shop.  I was looking through some pictures of a few knives I've made and thought I'd put them in a Youtube vid.

----------


## klkak

nice compilation Crash. I like the knife in frames 3, 6, 7 and 16. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## beetlejuicex3

Beautiful work, Crash.

----------


## nell67

Great knife compliation,Crash.

----------


## Reverend Greg

I normally don't like wood handles,those wood handles are something I would Buy...those are the best Ive ever seen,ever.
I like the blade profiles as well...seriously fine work.
(G)

----------


## nell67

> I normally don't like wood handles,those wood handles are something I would Buy...those are the best Ive ever seen,ever.
> I like the blade profiles as well...seriously fine work.
> (G)


RG, I have one of those knives  shown in the video (pink handle) the pics really don't do them justice!

----------


## crashdive123

Thanks Nell.  RG - most of the handles are homemade micarta - I think there were only 4 that had wooden handles.

----------


## Rick

Ooh. Ooh and Armadillo. I have that one. Not the armadillo, the knife. Way cool, Crash.

----------


## klkak

sniff sniff one of those knives wast the late great Alaskan Bush Knife........sniff sniff......., :Crying:

----------


## gryffynklm

OOOohh! shiny, pretty, can't decide what I liked the best Crashcarta o the wood handles. Looked like some coabola, and zebra wood very nice.

----------


## your_comforting_company

That sure is some beautiful work Crash. It's amazing what you can do with a rusty old piece of metal. You've got some really neat shapes with some of those. 
I'm particularly fond of the hacksaw knife at 2:20. Seems like I remember it from this picture
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I use mine a lot and they seldom need sharpening. It's surprising how handy the teeth are on the back when procuring materials, and then you flip it over and can carve with the same tool. Got one in my bag, and one on my keychain.

----------


## rwc1969

Nice, so how many have you made?

----------


## crashdive123

> Nice, so how many have you made?


I'm not really sure.

----------


## BENESSE

I want them ALL!!! What an amazing collection!
Please don't put any more up for auction, 'cause I _know_ I won't be able to help myself.
I guess that's how addictions start--one thing at a time.

----------


## crashdive123

About half or so of those are no longer in my possession.  I'm looking forward to getting back out to the shop.

----------


## BENESSE

Here's a technical question. Hypothetical, of course.
Say, you want a knife with a custom grip that fits your hand like a glove.
Do you start with a mold of sorts of the said grip (in wax, clay, etc), 
or is the approach entirely different?
What natural materials best lend themselves to this?

(I've made molds before (bronze sculpture) by process of "lost wax" and one can probably do that for a knife handles _if_ one wanted a metal one.)

----------


## crashdive123

IMO a lot of the fit of a knife handle is more of a personal preference.  What's comfortable to one, may not be to another with similar sized hands.  It's not something that I've tried (maybe Panch0, Camp10 or P Moore can weigh in) but if I had a mold of what was comfortable to a user I could probably get pretty close by alternating between the feel of a handle and the mold as I shaped it.

----------


## Skinner

Love All the Knives ,Hope to Get to that Point In the Future. Soon I'll Be Trying My Hand at Making a Homemade micarta Since there's So many Possable Mixes of color and Lines when Making them . Keep up the great work .I'm Learning More and More Every day from everyone here.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Beautiful slide show of your work Crash! Just wondering if you've done one similar to #15 but with a shorter blade? I really like the proportions of that one.(Always been kind of partial to drop and spear points) Also your "Ulu" variation skinning knife(for lack of a better term.) is really cool too. Looks like it could both skin a deer, and prepare dinner! You are like fine wine... just get better the further you go!

----------


## crashdive123

> Love All the Knives ,Hope to Get to that Point In the Future. Soon I'll Be Trying My Hand at Making a Homemade micarta Since there's So many Possable Mixes of color and Lines when Making them . Keep up the great work .I'm Learning More and More Every day from everyone here.


Not sure if you saw this, but maybe it will help you with your micarta.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...memade+micarta

----------


## crashdive123

> Beautiful slide show of your work Crash! Just wondering if you've done one similar to #15 but with a shorter blade? I really like the proportions of that one.(Always been kind of partial to drop and spear points) Also your "Ulu" variation skinning knife(for lack of a better term.) is really cool too. Looks like it could both skin a deer, and prepare dinner! You are like fine wine... just get better the further you go!


If you're talking about the one with blue jean scales and the mosaic pin, not yet but plan to when I start back up.

----------


## Winter

Crash, you are doing some great work.

That 48" L6 sawblade makes me envious. I was given one, had it cut into strips, moved south without it.

I need some of that. Hook a brother up.

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash, you are doing some great work.
> 
> That 48" L6 sawblade makes me envious. I was given one, had it cut into strips, moved south without it.
> 
> I need some of that. Hook a brother up.


When I get back to using power tools I'll cut some for you.  You just cover the shipping.

----------


## Winter

I'll do you one better and trade some handle sized antler crowns.

----------


## crashdive123

> I'll do you one better and trade some handle sized antler crowns.


You've got a deal.  I'll let you know when I can cut it up.

----------


## Winter

Awesome. I did use some of the one I had. Look closely at this fantasy axe. The back edge/spike is a tooth from the saw.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Easy on the eyes, That's for sure!

----------


## crashdive123

That came out great.  I think the teeth on these are about 3.5" wide.

----------


## Winter

It's a massive axe. I threw it once and it knocked over my target.

----------


## panch0

Cool video, I have been wanting to do something similar, but don't know where to get started.

----------


## crashdive123

> Cool video, I have been wanting to do something similar, but don't know where to get started.


I would recommend first organizing all of your knife pictures on your computer into one folder.  Then just select the images you want and import them into Windows Movie Maker, add the transitions you want, and publish.  If I can help, let me know.

----------

